# Verzeichnis kopieren



## artaqx (16. Januar 2004)

hallo !

ich möchte gerne ein gesamtes verzeichnis, mit allen unterverzeichnissen (natürlich auch die darin enthaltenen files) von A nach B  kopieren.

ich kann zwar einen file kopieren, aber bei einem gesamten verzeichnis bin ich 
überfordert !

die suche hier im forum und auch mit google lieferte keine brauchbaren ergebnisse - kann mir bitte jemand dabei helfen ?

mfG mik


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. Januar 2004)

Servus!

Einfach das Beispiel aus http://de.geocities.com/uweplonus/faq/io.html#rekursivVerzeichnis
wie gewünscht umbauen ...

Gruß Tom


----------



## TheBug (18. Januar 2004)

Habe im Netz gerade letzthin 3 Klassen gefunden, welche diese Aufgabe übernehmen.

Falls Du noch keine Lösung hast...

Grüsse


----------



## Frosch09 (22. September 2009)

Hallo, 

ist es möglich einen fertigen Code zu posten, in dem man lediglich das Verzeichnis welches man kopieren möchte und das Zielverzeichnis angeben muss? 
vielen dank.


----------



## zeja (22. September 2009)

http://commons.apache.org/io/

In der Klasse FileUtils gibt es die Methode copyDirectory.


----------

